# Advice please ----- to breed or not to breed



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sunkist is almost 16 months old. I really wanted to keep her for breeding but I am concerned about her size. I wanted to keep her because her mom, Sunshine, is my best mama. Currently Sunkist only stands about 16.5" at the shoulders. Sunshine is about 23" at the shoulders. Sunkist has a sister, Stormy, (she is black, hence the name) that is 7 months younger than her and she is about the same size as Sunkist. Should I breed her or do I need to sell her as a pet since she doesn't seem to be growing? I hate to sell her because she is such a sweet girl. Below are pics of Sunkist and Sunshine with her newest twins.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow that kid is severely stunted -- no I would never breed her 

it could be a genetic fault causing her to not grow or it could be from cocci at a young age that caused damaged that was irreparable


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Shes so cute! And I agree with Stacey, never breed her. She won't be able to kid properly, or even be able to carry out a pregnancy without serious issues. She's adorable however, would make some little kid very happy!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

if you can give her some oats see if that helps if it doesnt then i probably wouldnt breed her unless you plan on starting a teacup pygmy farm


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What do I need to do to prevent cocci going forward with my other kids?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, she is definitely interesting. Her head is so big and definitely looks like an adult on a small body! At least she is super sweet!

Corid (amprolium) or dimethox (sulfadimethoxine) are used as preventatives and treatments for coccidia. A lot of folks use it every 21 days (life cycle of the pathogen from oocyst to maturity) from three weeks old until six months, when the immune system helps take care of it. Though adults can suffer from a coccidia infection, their immune systems are usually strong enough to keep it in check. Coccidiosis damages the lining of the intestines, preventing proper absorption of nutrients.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So as not to steal the thread but in conjunction with. Let's say she does decide to sell the doe, and you tell the person she shouldn't be bred. Do you leave it at that and hope they don't breed her?? I ask because I have one who I'm 98% sure she is stunted due to cocci and have been giving her some more time- she's 10 1/2 mos before I decide.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

She's SO cute! A goat that stays a baby forever - it's a pet goat dream! 

Of course I may be a bit partial here. I'm a sucker for odd/disabled animals.  Have a cat that was born missing a bone in each front leg - has short curved legs and hops around like a rabbit (when he's not standing on his back legs like a kangaroo). He's awesome.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

She almost looks like a dwarf - not as in Nigerian Dwarf but as in "Dwarfism" which would be genetic.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got some new pictures of Sunkist today, it's amazing what a difference 2 months makes. There are a couple of pictures of her with her mom, who is a great mother. Do you think she will be ready for breeding this fall?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a different goat  How old is she?

She looks healthy to me but if you feel your gut is telling you to wait then go with your gut... I myself won't breed until the fall following a doelings first birthday and only if she is longer in body than she is tall. I have a little pet pygerian here named Heidi who is literally a box on legs... she is as long from hip to shoulder as she is tall and to me, not enough body capacity to safely carry a pregnancy so she is a pet here


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Her birthday is 12/14/11 so she is 17 months old. I will be waiting until fall to breed her for a spring kidding. I gave her a copper bolus about a month ago and I don't know if that is what helped so much or what, but the change in her is impressive.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes she looks like a different goat. By fall she could grow to being the right size for sure. But I would wait till then to be sure.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

LuvmyGoaties said:


> She almost looks like a dwarf - not as in Nigerian Dwarf but as in "Dwarfism" which would be genetic.


That is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

But sice her body has grown into her heads size, this fall I would breed her


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! She has really filled in! It is like her head grew first, her body second!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a line that seems to produce kids that are a little slower to grow...it's ok for pets...who doesn't want their baby to stay small for a long time? But, it can be frustrating if you want to breed them. However, I console myself that these goats will be around for a long time so I don't need to be in a huge rush all the time. That said...most of these are sold as pets, and I tell folks not to worry, they will mature in their own time and it doesn't mean they are "sickly" just petite!

I would not be afraid to breed her this year. Go for it! Good luck!


----------

